# acupunture/hot sweats/change in periods



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I have been going to a fertility specialist for accuputure. But notice that my cycles are getting longer up to 32 days and still waiting .. also I am really hot through evening sleep I have been so hot my DP can feel the heat radiating off of me. Has anyone experienced this? When I told the acupuncturist he said he would reduce the acupuncture it has helped with the night sweats but now worried that periods are getting later and very sore when they do arrive.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi fertile road 

I didn't experience the night sweats with acupuncture. Have you had all your hormones checked recently? Just wondering if it could be related to FSH levels?

KA xxx


----------

